# Javascript Image.getRGB(x,y)



## CorperateRaider (4. Nov 2014)

Hey Leute ich würde gerne mit Javascript ein Bild analysieren: ich möchte es als "Bauplan" nutzen.

Wie komme ich an die Rot-, Grün- und Blau- (alpha) -Werte des Bildes?
Ich weiß bereits, dass ich mit var img = new Image(); ein neues Bild erstellen und mit img.src="img.png"; die Quelle des Bildes angeben kann und img.onload=function(){} einem Bescheid sagt, wenn das Bild geladen ist...

Wäre schön, wenn jemand die Antwort wüsste  (und mir verrät )

MfG CorperateRaider


----------



## CorperateRaider (4. Nov 2014)

Lösung gefunden:

Das Canvas mit der Id "id" hat eine absolute Position(!)

img = new Image();
            img.src = "xyz.png";
            img.onload=function(){
                canvas=document.getElementById("id");
                canvas.width = img.width;
                canvas.height = img.height;
                canvas.getContext('2d').drawImage(img, 0, 0, img.width, img.height);

                var pixelData = canvas.getContext('2d').getImageData(x, y, 1, 1).data;


----------

